# d-ring versus o-ring (2 questions)



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's really personal preference, for you and the horse. I would buy the same as the twisted snaffle; if it's a d, then get a d, if it's an o, get an o.

Also, most western shows require any horse 5 or older to be shown in a shanked bit one-handed, so you might want to check your rule book before showing up with a horse that won't go that way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is 3 years old so I have a few years to show in a snaffle... I'm trying to think what my slow twist is....? hmmm.... maybe a D....? I'll have to look....


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

Do you mean an O-ring as in a loose ring, or an eggbutt? Either way, the D-ring puts more pressure on the sides of the mouth, so it assists with turning. I personally don't see too much a difference in switching from an O-ring to a D-ring in the horses I ride. If your horse is going find in whatever your current snaffle is, I would just stick with that.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont think it really matters. I think you might also benefit from practicing some in the slow twist as well as the snaffle.

How did you do at the show?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have him in a slow twist but I don't think I can show western in that. It's approved for english but from what I can tell in the rule book, I don't think I can use it. This is what I bought today. I bought it next day delivery so should have it soon.

What do you think?
Schneider Saddlery


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> I dont think it really matters. I think you might also benefit from practicing some in the slow twist as well as the snaffle.
> 
> How did you do at the show?


In english I was between 5-8 places in my classes, usually about 12-14 in each one. I got a 4th in junior horse out of 14...ALMOST got a half a point!

In western the first day I got a 3rd in walk/jog out of 25 but of course... it's an open class and no points! I BLEW my lope classes because I'm not at the point where I can get him back w/ one hand and a port once I lose him. Wich is why I thought I'd go back to the snaffle. If I can hold him that way I can work towards using the port... I just fall completely apart at shows in the lope. (The third day I did not place out of 23 in the walk/jog)...

I am going to try equitation next show.....


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> In english I was between 5-8 places in my classes, usually about 12-14 in each one. I got a 4th in junior horse out of 14...ALMOST got a half a point!
> 
> In western the first day I got a 3rd in walk/jog out of 25 but of course... it's an open class and no points! I BLEW my lope classes because I'm not at the point where I can get him back w/ one hand and a port once I lose him. Wich is why I thought I'd go back to the snaffle. If I can hold him that way I can work towards using the port... I just fall completely apart at shows in the lope. (The third day I did not place out of 23 in the walk/jog)...
> 
> I am going to try equitation next show.....


well congrats and goodluck.

you cant show in a slow twist but it wouldnt hurt to practice in it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just looked at that bit again... It is the one I ordered but I've never seen one hook in the middle like that before... is that legal? Do I have to buy another bit!!!!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I just looked at that bit again... It is the one I ordered but I've never seen one hook in the middle like that before... is that legal? Do I have to buy another bit!!!!!


That bit is perfectly fine. people show in snaffles like that all the time.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! Thankyou!!! I really NEED to go back to the basics I think... for me AND for him....


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

your welcome. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Misfit (Jun 29, 2009)

D-rings apply pressure to the opposite side of the horse's face. So you apply pressure with the left rein, the bit slides a bit and the cheek piece applies pressure to the right side of the horse's face. Same goes for full cheeks.

Loose ring snaffles (or 'o-rings') have a lot more play, in that the rings are loose to move around. Some horses like that, some don't. They have a lot less lateral influence, but you can put some bit guards on them and that can help some.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally, I prefer a loose ring snaffle with copper. It puts less pressure than you'd get with a D ring. I just got a used one for $18 at the tack shop. The new ones were $28. 

Farmpony, the hinge in the mouthpiece looks awfully large. Is that going to be comfortable? Also, I don't think the bit you purchased is going to be functionally different from a D ring as it does not appear to be a loose ring snaffle. The O rings I like move freely, unlike the D ring snaffles.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

do you have any suggestions?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jenny, I have a non twist version of that bit that I use for training and sometimes ride in it as well. There is virtually no difference between a D ring and an O ring but there is a slight difference in a loose ring snaffle.

What I've been reading is that some trainers use a smooth mouth bit for training but go to the twisted mouth to "brighten" up their horse at a show. Using the twisted mouth all the time makes your horse immune to it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...so.... If i have to show in a snaffle (if I want to ride 2-handed) then I have to practice in... a...what would be milder then a snaffle? I have a double copper roller...?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A snaffle only refers to a bit with no leverage - joined or unjoined. What some trainers are doing is to practice in a smooth mouth snaffle then use the slow twist for show - the slow twist being a little harsher.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I use a French Link D Ring on my mare and she really likes it! you might want to look into a French Link a lot of horses seem to like them.


----------

